# 1st buck with my Bow!!



## txbuck44

Well after 7 yrs of bow hunting(off and on), i finally did it! got one! its no monster buck, but it a Trophy to me! :doowapsta
I hope the pic is uploaded, it's just a lil blurry..


----------



## Castaway2

Congrats on your first with the bow , it is a solid trophy


----------



## see-n-spots

Congrats... I like the way that the right brow tine kicks in a little. Good looking deer bud


----------



## altez

Great lookn buck!


----------



## T_rout

Awesome!! Get ready to be worthless the entire month before season opens!!! All I think about is seeing the arrow disappear behind the shoulder of a big buck. Bow hunting has to be the best thing on Eart besides...... Well you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins

Nice


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Sweet buck! Still waiting to stick my first one with my bow. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## poco jim

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## Law Dog

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## Squid94

Congrats! Nice buck.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice buck, especially with a bow. Congrats!


----------



## Chunky

Well done. Congrats


----------



## atcfisherman

Congrats on a totally awesome buck. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## GSMAN

Congrats on a fine trophy!


----------



## txbuck44

Thank you Everyone!!


----------



## patk351

Congratulations! Nice Buck!


----------



## SpecTakleLure

Congrats on a great bow buck!!!


----------



## bobfishbw

Very nice!


----------



## troutsupport

That's not a little buck!... really nice animal for a first kill.. I think my first bow buck was a little button buck...lol.. thought I was shootin a doe.


----------



## Titan2232

Congrats man. There's nothing like your first bow kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt sharky

Your hooked now awesome first buck


----------



## flyingfish

*C*

Congratulations! Nice buck
Gary


----------



## peckerwood

Me and you got different ideas of what a trophy is.That's a dandy!


----------



## Seachaser

Good deer !!! congrats !!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Don't know how I missed this but congratulation on a fine buck and your first with a bow.

TH


----------



## txdukklr

congrats nothing quite like the feeling of closing the distance . . . . .


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'm with TH..I'm not sure how I missed it either. Definitely one to be proud of. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## travissalinas

took me about 7 years too. congrats!


----------



## deleonl

Nice deer. You gotta start some where it's mostly about what it took to get'em


----------



## chris33

Congrats! Nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottomsup

If its a trophy to you then its a trophy no matter what. Nice buck. I dont know many that would pass with a bow.


----------



## bordovskyrl

Great Deer! There is nothing better then when it all works out!!!


----------



## GearGuru21

*Buck*

Great deer, TxBuck44! Remember, words like 'monster' and 'trophy' are all relative and in this case I think that deer is certainly both!! I can remember my first buck with a bow 11 years ago and nothing has felt quite like it since then!


----------



## deerhunter52

Nice buck, I would be proud of him for SURE!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

